# Rhabdocoela



## Asira

Hi everyone :-D

In my cherry shrimp tank is a rhabdocoela invasion going on... Anyone experience about how to get rid of them? And yes, I'm 100% sure they aren't planaria.
Maybe I should buy a fish or fish school that likes to eat rhabdocoela but won't even ever think about eating my cute baby shrimps?

Thanks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I read on an invert forum you Ember Tetras would do the job. If the tank's heavily planted enough, they might not eat the baby shrimp. The other way to get rid of them is to either stop feeding the shrimp or remove all food after a certain amount of time. Maybe you could get a snail that would eat the deteris?

Unfortunately, critters in shrimp tanks are a give because there's nothing to eat them.


----------



## Asira

Thanks 
And what about rasbora maculata, would they eat the rhabdocoela? And no, the tank is not heavily planted.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I would think any small rasbora would work. A lot of people have rasboras with their shrimp. I would get some anacharis or cabomba or some other floating plants for the babies to hide in.

If you keep the rasboras you'll probably need to do a lot more planting if you want babies to survive.


----------



## Laki

I found removing a lot- most of the gravel helped with bugs in my RCS tank. Because they poop so much and they eat such small particles, there's a lot for bugs to eat in the substrate. My problem with tank bugs was swiftly and dramatically reduced when I removed the gravel  They're still there but rasbora's are supposed to help.


----------



## Silverfang

Strange... no bugs in my shrimp tank. Just herds of trumpets and cherries.

I'm glad for that


----------



## Asira

Thank you guys so much for the fast replies 
I will feed less to my shrimp for a while, and consider buying a school of rasbora and loads of plants 
Removing gravel is impossible, their tank has a vaze kind of shape, it's really hard putting your arm in it :-?


----------

